# Marine vs. Non marine cooler?



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm running out of room in my ~70qt cooler and thinking of picking up a 100 or 120 quart cooler. I see threads recommending the marine coolers, but are they better for cooladors? The price is higher and it's harder to find >100 qt models for a reasonable price.

Any good pros or cons to sticking with a regular Igloo or Coleman jobber?

Thanks!

Jacob


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

jcazz said:


> I'm running out of room in my ~70qt cooler and thinking of picking up a 100 or 120 quart cooler. I see threads recommending the marine coolers, but are they better for cooladors? The price is higher and it's harder to find >100 qt models for a reasonable price.
> 
> Any good pros or cons to sticking with a regular Igloo or Coleman jobber?
> 
> ...


i myself bought a marine cooler, strictly for the grooves on the sides that when stood up straight you can slide shelves in there and make it like a cabinet. but as far as keeping humidity, i dont think theres a difference.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> i myself bought a marine cooler, strictly for the grooves on the sides that when stood up straight you can slide shelves in there and make it like a cabinet. but as far as keeping humidity, i dont think theres a difference.


Good to know! I don't think I'll need the groves as a chest setup will work better for the space I have.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i bought my 100qt marine cooler at wall-mart for $80 shipped. check them out.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

just buy the biggest cheapest cooler at walmart.:faint:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I have had no issues at all with my coleman, the humidity got a tad high (about 71% i like to keep it in the low 60's) so i took my kitty litter out.. its been 3 weeks and its still only 68% in there. lol


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Marine coolers are great if yer gonna take em offshore.
For cigars, it's overkill. All they need to be is airtight.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Like the others, the slots make the big difference.
The insulation factor is also huge......


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want to see absolute overkill for marine coolers check out the Yetti Tundra.

You'd probably never see a temperature swing in that thing, but it has 3" of insulation in it. One of my dad's friends used one to transport halibut he caught on a fishing trip in Alaska with one, and everything remained rock solid in it for the whole drive back to Michigan.

Marine Ice Chest - Camping Coolers - YETI Tundra Cooler | Yeti Coolers

Of course it is complete overkill for storing cigars unless you have money to throw away.

The 250qt. is only $750!!! What a deal!

Oh yah.. They are rated to keep a grizzly bear out too. Could help keep your stash safe should your house be invaded by woodland creatures.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Stubby said:


> If you want to see absolute overkill for marine coolers check out the Yetti Tundra.
> 
> You'd probably never see a temperature swing in that thing, but it has 3" of insulation in it. One of my dad's friends used one to transport halibut he caught on a fishing trip in Alaska with one, and everything remained rock solid in it for the whole drive back to Michigan.
> 
> ...


Those are some cool coolers (pun intended). Only $750! No way I would spend that much on a cooler, but thats me.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

Stubby said:


> If you want to see absolute overkill for marine coolers check out the Yetti Tundra.
> 
> You'd probably never see a temperature swing in that thing, but it has 3" of insulation in it. One of my dad's friends used one to transport halibut he caught on a fishing trip in Alaska with one, and everything remained rock solid in it for the whole drive back to Michigan.
> 
> ...


That is SICK! Not in the budget this month though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Wally world 150 qt
89.00


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Those are some cool coolers (pun intended). Only $750! No way I would spend that much on a cooler, but thats me.


But what if a grizzly bear breaks into your house and comes after your stash?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

150 qt marine cooler is at Sam's Club for $64. Whether you need it or not that price makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Wally world 150 qt
> 89.00





tpharkman said:


> 150 qt marine cooler is at Sam's Club for $64. Whether you need it or not that price makes it a no-brainer.


Listen to these guys they know what they are talking about!:cheer2:


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

My walmart carries 150qt coolers in store for $80. I already have one, and its full.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Stubby said:


> But what if a grizzly bear breaks into your house and comes after your stash?


True, True.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

i got my 150 qt from walmart...works great just make sure it doesn't have a second lid on top


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> True, True.


Marine coolers can be found for under $80 at Sam's club and Costco.

As for the Grizzly...I'd say, "why come on in Mr. Grizzly Sir, and have what you like" then skeedattle out the back door....just sayin...


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Marine coolers can be found for under $80 at Sam's club and Costco.
> 
> As for the Grizzly...I'd say, "why come on in Mr. Grizzly Sir, and have what you like" then skeedattle out the back door....just sayin...


Says the man with the grizzly bear avatar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I got mine from WallyWorld for $80 for the 150 qt and it's full. If I see a marine cooler for under $100 I might be in the market..guess where I'll be this week? Costco/Sams! Seems I bid a lot on CBID and won more than I expected last week...the mailman didn't call me first and it was a very tense situation at the Cigary House...guess who blinked first?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> ...guess who blinked first?


oooooo, I love guessing games!
ummm, the dog??


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

After seeing pix of Jim's (PTPABLO) cooler. 
Picked one up, put in a few shelves and storage problem/humidity problems solved.:biggrin1:
Followed Jim's advice on the amount of KL to use and box storage is fixed,at least until the cooler's filled.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

coolerdors are awesome, only problem for me was I filled it wayyyyy to fast and now I have to sell my 120 ct and 10 cedar trays
Pictures by matthewamicucci - Photobucket


----------

